# G4003g  Series 200 Tool Post Question



## RHayes (Jun 6, 2016)

Got  my new lathe put together and checked out.  In messing around with the QCTP, it appears that when a tool is clamped down and facing the work piece, and the empty tool holder  position is facing the operator, the lock down lever points straight at the work piece.  Seems like the lock down handle hole location is 180 deg.  off. Any insight into this?  (waiting for some bits to arrive so haven't done any cutting yet)


----------



## Cobra (Jun 6, 2016)

You could try rotating  the t-nut 180 in the slot.
When looking from the operators view there should be one dovetail on the left hand side and one on the forward face (away from the operator).


----------



## wvines (Jun 6, 2016)

My QCTP handle was also attached in the wrong position.  The handle blocked the dovetail making it very difficult to change tools.

I considered drilling and tapping a hole to put the handle in the correct orientation, but I ended up replacing it with an Aloris instead.


----------



## RHayes (Jun 6, 2016)

Thanks for the replies.

Rotating the t nut doesn't have any bearing on the handle.  I was locating one dovetail left, and one toward operator.  This makes the handle end up straight away.  When I locate one dovetail left and one toward the axis or (away from operator) the locking handle ends up at about 2:00, which seems better ( but not where I would think it should be) now any tools will have to extend an additional  1/4" or so to clear the forward dovetail.  

I think drilling and tapping another hole would make it more versatile and keep tool overhang to a minimum but appreciate the feedback and any suggestions.


----------



## tmarks11 (Jun 6, 2016)

My experience is the locking lever is pointing one of two inconvenient directions. 

My solution was the same as wvines: I replaced it with an Aloris (not just because of the lock lever issue, also because I want the better locating that a wedge type tool post provides and the Aloris gives a lot better repeatability when swapping tools).

I have always suspected that the "base model" piston type QCTP was designed to be inconvenient to motivate you to up-buy to the wedge type QCTP.  I have no idea, however, if the Grizzly brand wedge type QCTP also has the same poorly designed locking handle.


----------



## coffmajt (Jun 6, 2016)

RHayes said:


> Got  my new lathe put together and checked out.  In messing around with the QCTP, it appears that when a tool is clamped down and facing the work piece, and the empty tool holder  position is facing the operator, the lock down lever points straight at the work piece.  Seems like the lock down handle hole location is 180 deg.  off. Any insight into this?  (waiting for some bits to arrive so haven't done any cutting yet)


This can be a common problem but fairly easy to solve by inserting a very thin washer or shim under the top handle such that it changes its angular relationship with the holder. You may have to try a couple of different thicknesses but you can make it work --
Jack


----------



## RHayes (Jun 6, 2016)

Thanks again for the replies.  Just for drill, I called Grizzly Tech Support.  The Tech said he was aware that is how they come and has heard of one or more additional holes drilled and tapped for the handle.  

Not sure how shimming the handle up on one of these would change anything.  Pulling the pistons out a bit while lifting the handle up is how it is disassembled.


----------



## BGHansen (Jun 6, 2016)

I had the same problem on my G0709 14x40 Grizzly lathe.  I took the piston plates off the QCTP and ground about 0.020" off the faces with my surface grinder.  That got my remove position to about 7 o'clock, locked position at 5 o'clock (for the piston at 9 o'clock as viewed from the top).  Did the same for the boring bar position at 12 o'clock.  Like you mentioned VERY annoying.

Bruce


----------



## RHayes (Jun 6, 2016)

Bruce, great idea and maybe easier than tapping new holes.


----------



## HitFactor (Jun 7, 2016)

I had the same problem with my g4003g qctp, so I drilled and tapped another location. I ended up buying a wedge style and will someday put the original on eBay.


----------



## epanzella (Jun 14, 2016)

I drilled & tapped mine with holes 30 degrees either way from the factory location. No problems since.


----------



## hman (Jun 15, 2016)

I've bought at least 6 QCTPs over the years (three of them for some specialized tools I've made), both piston and wedge style, both AXA and BXA.  As a matter of routine, I always add three more tapped holes to the lock down at 90º intervals.  Once it's on the lathe, I simply find the most convenient position for the handle [I'd originally done this to allow moving the handle around for different situations, but it turns out that there's one "sweet spot"]

The process is pretty simple.  A shown in the first photo, I unscrew the ball, grab the arm shaft in the chuck, and use it to locate the vise and set the angle.  Then (second photo) rotate the arm 90º, drill & tap, rinse & repeat.


----------



## RHayes (Jun 15, 2016)

Thanks John, I appreciate that.


----------



## Dman1114 (Aug 17, 2016)

I had the same problem....

I bought a phase II wedge type tool post..

Works like a champ now


----------

